# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Board down (and worse)

## system admin

There may be some more off line occurences. Please bare with us.

Due to a server issue, We have not only done down, but have lost almost 2 weeks worth of posts!  :Don't know:  We know this sux, but whats done is done. Features, post count, and hacks have not been lost. This SHOULD give you post whores a chance to add more posts by bringing up these last two weeks AGAIN. 

I hope none of you did anything to harm yourselves or others, due to the withdrawals from AR.

We have worked all night and day on this... SO

BUY SOMETHING FROM OUR SPONSORS!!! :-) www.allsportsnutrition.com

THANK YOU!

----------


## jbigdog69

> I hope none of you did anything to harm yourselves or others, due to the withdrawals from AR.


I resemble those remarks!!!  :LOL:

----------


## damiongage

> This SHOULD give you post whores a chance to add more posts !


what.....like this

----------


## FCECC2

> what.....like this


yah i think so...

----------


## OSTIE

> This SHOULD give you post whores a chance to add more posts by bringing up these last two weeks AGAIN.


Sounds good  :Big Grin:

----------


## w_rballs

> This SHOULD give you post whores a chance to add more posts by bringing up these last two weeks AGAIN.



Whats a post whore??? hahahahahhaha

----------


## Long&Strong

post whores???? okay !

----------


## Ambulance

> yah i think so...


No you all have it ALL wrong! it's like this... :Party Smiley TAP:

----------


## SV-1

Whores!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Demon Deacon

adding one to my post count...

----------


## unclemoney

heres one for my post count

----------


## unclemoney

and another

----------


## unclemoney

and heres another to add to my rank as POST WHORE....

----------


## CoRnErBaCk_BlItZ

this sounds fun

----------


## spywizard

thanks for all the work.............. 

get some sleep...... and thank goodness it's back........

----------


## SwoleCat

Will the stickies ever be recovered?

~SC~

----------


## not2bigyet

post whores LOL  :Big Grin: 

WOW even the stickies are down...now that S*UCKS!!!!

----------


## zOaib

one post on the billboard !

----------


## zOaib

and one for good luck

----------


## VIXI

> I resemble those remarks!!!


Stealing my lines I see....nothin like a post whore copy cat...lol...xxxSass

----------


## Ambulance

Is there anyway to delete all the threads that lead to nothing? I see it being a problem in the future for the members that search for threads on a certain subject, then go to the thread...even years from now, and theres nothing in it...could sway users away from using anabolic review. Not me personally, but as a web designer myself I could see users getting annoyed and going elsewhere unfortunately  :Frown:

----------


## Jhn36

You say whore like its a bad thing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## powerlifter

hahahahahahaha

----------

